# what to do with leftover polish sausage?



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

When we do hot dogs for dinner, we also like to cook a few polish sausages. (Mmmmm Hebrew Nationals!) DD will eat the leftover hot dogs for lunch the next day. She likes when I cut the ends off and slice them, like the Japanese, so they look like an octupus after reheating. LOL

But what to do with the polish sausage we have left? We had pasta two days ago so I don't want to make another pasta dish with the sausage. Also, I used to make a quiche with the leftovers but we no longer eat eggs (unless baked in a cake or something like that). Any other ideas?


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

how about a bean/lentil soup?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Add it to fried rice, soup or stir fry.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Dice it and add it to fried potatoes and onions!

It is SO good that way!

(I often add some other veggies, too, like red and green bell peppers, corn, and, at the end of cooking, swiss chard or baby spinach.)

alsoSarah


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

red beans and rice

Slice the sausage up and cook it in the skillet for a bit before adding it. Gets all carmelized and yummy.


----------



## Katie Bugs Mama (Feb 1, 2004)

Lentil and/or bean soup.

Fry with potatoes and onions.

Add to braised cabbage. (Slice half a head of cabbage like for cole slaw and cut half an apple into tiny pieces. Add vinegar and a bit of sugar to taste. Add the sausage, sliced if you want or whole. Cook with a little broth or water over medium heat, tossing with tongs every once and a while, until the sausage is hot and the cabbage is a cooked as you like it. Serve with mashed potatoes or egg noodles.)


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

Since I already have some soup made, I've decided to cook the sausages with potatoes, onions and broccoli.

All of these ideas are great!!!! Makes me hungry reading them


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

It eat them with pickled cabbage or kraut


----------

